# Problème connection WIFI Livebox



## Jeykwo (15 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

Je suis possesseur d'un MAcBook Pro 2,2Ghtz Avec Mac Os 10.5.3

Depuis peu j'ai de gros soucis de connection via le wifi avec ma livebox Sagem.

EN effet je suis connectée avec celle-ci aucun soucis de ce coté la mais j'ai par moment sur internet des temps de chargement monstrueux... Et surtout sur mon server et mon jeu "eve online" j'ai des "connections lost" incessante (impossible de rester connecter plus de 2 min d'affiler)...

J'ai appelé le support de mon fournisseur internet qui m'a fait deux diagnostic :

- installer la MàJ airport (ça n'a rien donné)
- et repasser la securité en WEP (car la MàJ de la livebox l'avait fait passer en WPA) --> ça n'a rien changé non plus

J'ai donc potasser sur internet chercher les canals de mes voisins changé plusieurs fois mon canal (1, 6 et 11)

MAIS RIEN Y FAIT alors SVP aidez moi je désespere la ...


PS : a noter que j'ai aussi des arrêts lors de téléchargement... le téléchargement avance puis s'arrête net..


----------



## Museforever (15 Juin 2008)

Ca m'a tout l'air d'être des paquets qui se perdent. La Livebox ayant une portée ridicule, essaie déjà de l'augmenter (Le Forum de l'Association des Utilisateurs de livebox &bull; Afficher le sujet - Augmenter la puissance du signal Wifi (LB sagem) - script Windows). Pour utiliser le script il fait être sous windows, sinon connecte toi en telnet via le terminal et exécute les commandes manuellement.

Si ça ne résout pas ton problème, essaie de la rapprocher. Sinon, achète un vrai routeur Wifi (comme le WRT54GL).


----------



## Jeykwo (16 Juin 2008)

Merci je vais essayer cela cet après midi.

Néanmoins je trouve bizarre que du jour au lendemain ces problèmes surviennent.... Pourtant une MàJ est sensé augmenter les performances d'une LB non de les amoindrir ... 

Je testerais néanmoins ce script.


----------



## asticotboy (16 Juin 2008)

Museforever a dit:


> Ca m'a tout l'air d'être des paquets qui se perdent. La Livebox ayant une portée ridicule, essaie déjà de l'augmenter (Le Forum de l'Association des Utilisateurs de livebox &bull; Afficher le sujet - Augmenter la puissance du signal Wifi (LB sagem) - script Windows). Pour utiliser le script il fait être sous windows, sinon connecte toi en telnet via le terminal et exécute les commandes manuellement.
> 
> Si ça ne résout pas ton problème, essaie de la rapprocher. Sinon, achète un vrai routeur Wifi (comme le WRT54GL).


 
Salut.
La différence est elle vraiment importante ?
Dans l'appartement, je n'ai aucun problème de connexion, mais c'est vrai que quand je suis sur ma terrasse, je ne capte plus des masses le signal wifi... (pourtant je ne suis pas loin de la live box, je n'ai pas un appart de 300 m² !)
Tu crois que j'aurais une chance de résoudre ce problème en faisant ça ?

Si effectivement on peut faire ça, ils sont vraiment crétins chez sagem ! pourquoi la portée n'est pas plus importante d'origine ?


----------



## Museforever (16 Juin 2008)

La puissance d'émission en France est limitée  donc normalement c'est interdit de l'augmenter (pour des raisons de santé). La Livebox émet à une puissance de à 34 mW (0,034W). On ne va pas rentrer dans le débat, libre à toi de prendre le "risque" de l'augmenter. Sache juste que le téléphone portable que tu tiens près de ton cerveau ou a coté de ta descendance le reste du temps peut émettre une puissance de l'ordre du Watt (50 fois plus en gros).

Aux Etats-Unis, la limite est plus grande (de l'ordre de 200mW je crois). De toute façon, ta Livebox est bridée et ne peut émettre à plus de 84 mW. Tu peux toujours tester et voir si tu captes mieux en émettant à cette puissance. Attention, si tu redémarres la livebox la puissance est réinitialisée et il faut à nouveau la changer. Impossible de la garder en mémoire.

La Livebox n'est vraiment pas fiable, et oui du jour en lendemain elle peut déconner (j'en suis à ma 4ème depuis septembre 2007 ...). J'ai déjà expériencé des déconnexions intempestives, cela c'est résolu par le changement de la livebox.

Si tu dois en changer reprend une Sagem car les Inventel on un wifi pourri. Mais plutôt que d'en changer, achète toi un WRT54GL (50 euros avec les frais de port) ça sera plus rentable (j'ai payé 28 euros de communications la 1ère fois avec la hotline ...).


----------

